# Need input on slutty/porn makeup



## internetchick (Oct 9, 2009)

My husband asked me if I could do a porn look for fun, so I said sure since I think it would be fun too. He's not home right now, so I am practicing lol. It's kind of hard to photograph. It's a bit darker(especially in the black areas) in person. I would like some constructive criticism. More white on the inner corner? False lashes(I'd need to practice)? Also the color on the edge is a bit purple, which isn't coming across on my monitor. Should I use a stronger purple? Another shade? Pair it with a frosty pink lip? The sluttier the better lol.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes to some false lashes and a little more intense purple






Someone's gonna be getting frisky



that aint no 'for fun look' haha that's a 'for freakin' look


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2009)

Funny but I have never notice a porn star's makeup for some reason!! lol


----------



## internetchick (Oct 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes to some false lashes and a little more intense purple




Someone's gonna be getting frisky



that aint no 'for fun look' haha that's a 'for freakin' look





LOL! True.
Karren I think most men don't realize they even have heads lol.


----------



## Leylani (Oct 9, 2009)

I did not not know that makeup could make me to be a porn star.....?


----------



## sooperficial (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL'ing @ what Aprill said.

I would add more black eye liner, faux lashes and then do slutty lips with a dark lip liner and a frosty pink lipstick with lots of gloss?


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 9, 2009)

Tons of black e/s and eyeliner, I would do the waterline white (I always pencil it white and set it with a white e/s), heavy contouring, pink nude blush, either beige lips or frosty pink with tons of gloss. I think I just described Jenna Jameson lol.


----------



## Darla (Oct 9, 2009)

thats actually a nice look so far ,, not too Porn-y


----------



## internetchick (Oct 9, 2009)

Would winged liner be unnecessary?


----------



## Lucy (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL! i love this thread.

winged liner would be good!


----------



## Linaarena (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree, so far looks great, not too slutty at all. Definately more black eyeliner and also agree with frosty lips with lots of gloss. The way you do your hair would probably add to the whole end effect too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 10, 2009)

Make the shape more catsy. Add lashes aand do the beige or pale pink lip. And do voluminous curls too.


----------



## skarvika (Oct 10, 2009)

If you have it, try NARS lip gloss in Harlow. It's like the perfect pornstar lippie.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks great so far! I'd add winged liner and false lashes as well as a frosty pale lip.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *skarvika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you have it, try NARS lip gloss in Harlow. It's like the perfect pornstar lippie. Agreed. That stuff is FROSTY as heck.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 10, 2009)

My husband said he'd like red lips, so I guess frosted pink lips are out. My first thought when he said red lips are the chicks in the guess ads.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 10, 2009)

the red lips are HOT. i think the only reason pornstars opt for a frosty gloss because it doesn't look so horrific if it smudges. but you're not making porn so do the red lips!! LOL


----------



## internetchick (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL, nope not making porn.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 10, 2009)

liar... LOL


----------



## internetchick (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL!





I don't think the purple will go with red lips, so maybe I should blend the edges with a warm brown?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 10, 2009)

Yup, switch to a brown


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 10, 2009)

I Looooooooooooove Porn-y Makeup its my ultimate favorite lol Lots of smoky colors for shadow with inner eye corner highlite Lashes , High glossy lips , flawless foundation with some contouring &amp; big teased "Bedroom" Hair Yayeah!!!




Check Alexis Vogel's website She has tons of porn style Makeup that should really be inspiring


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2009)

I say go for a smokey eye or smokey brown eyes and definitely lashes. The winged eyeliner is a great idea and the bold red lipstick is a must... with a touch of gloss for the pouty look.


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 11, 2009)

Love the smokey eye!


----------



## ezadeza (Oct 12, 2009)

I think having really dark eyeshadows is kinky XD


----------

